# "Architect and Food" -- A New Trend??



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm inviting you to read a very interesting article from the New York Times (April 3, 2002) titled «The Brave New Kitchen (No Room for Cooking)» By REGINA SCHRAMBLING


"Living and Eating" really caught my attention when I thumbed through it in a book store. I even jotted down some of the recipes.

What do you think of this new trend?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I think Molière would have a field day with this! 


Funny the author mentions Adria. He is said to possess no home, car, tv, or even a stove of his own, despite being very wealthy. He proclaimed the end of the French's reign on cuisine, and that he was the future of gastronomy. He apparently flew to Brazil once after receiving a fax from a rich man who wrote "I am hungry".


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Isn't indeed the start of a new trend. There another book simmilar to Living & Eating, can't recall the title right now. Kimmie do you remember it?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Isa,

If I'm not mistaken, "Living and Eating" is the first of the _'trend'_. Next in line is _"Food by Design"_, next May.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There's another one Kimmie, a very design book. I saw it at Rockland.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

" Professional cookery is something more than a profession for unemployed architects"

Albert Roux


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

"Of the five fine arts, the fifth is architecture, whose main branch is confectionary."

--Careme


----------

